# First Trailer 2016 210Urs



## reedebr (Dec 17, 2016)

Picked up our Outback in late October this year, first tow experance was a 6 hour drive home with it, everything went well. Haven't had a chance to really use it, just made sure everything works. Never had a camper before, never used one before so can't say much about it except to say it's funny to me how generic the Keystone "manual" is (and I hear every manufacturer manuals are that way). I did e-mail the Keystone factory rep. to find out weather the roof is "walkable" and the reply was "that it is a fully walkable roof. I also asked about cold weather temperatures that the trailer could handle and the reply was "all their products are tested to perform down to 0 degrees.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you found us...and congrats on the new Outback.

The trailers will NOT work at 0....the water lines start to freeze when temps stay below 32 for a day or so. Without some SERIOUS planning and wrapping heat tape on EVERY waterline, you are going to have a huge problem on your hands if you don't winterize or take steps to keep everything warm. Holding tanks will freeze as well, without some sort of heat wrap on them.

Just keeping the trailer warm when outside temps are below 32 is a challenge. If you're really wanting to do this, you'll need to do a lot more research.

Good luck...


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I sure agree with Oregon_Camper about the cold rating. I've had mine in 15-20 degree overnight weather, and I kept the furnace going to keep things from freezing up. Daytime got into the upper 30s. It worked, but I used a LOT of propane (the furnace ran a lot)... I didn't try to empty the tanks until I got warmer weather, and of course, I used just water from the fresh water tank.

Yes, it worked overnight, but it would not have worked for long term cold...

I see you are towing with a Sport Trac. I had a 2003, and upgraded when I bought my current camper. You are right on the edge with the Sport Trac... My previous camper weighed in at 3800 lbs when loaded up(dry tanks), and you really knew it was back there. I towed my current camper a couple of times with it, and decided an upgrade was in order. I got lucky to find a nice used F150..


----------



## reedebr (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm not sure if I will ever use my 210URS in the winter, if I do I know I need to be mind full of the temperature, I figure lows in upper 20's is as far as I would even consider. I know my Sport Trac only has about 6 hundred pounds margin before I hit the max, something I also need to be mind full of. The good thing is mine has the factory tow package, transmition cooler and the real saving grace is I have a 4:10 rear end, towing was fairly easy. I ended up, not on perpurpose, towing home trough Vermont over Hogback Mt, crazy steep up and down, truck didn't have any problems pulling at all. I checked the transmission cooler at stops to see if it was overly hot and it was quite cool. Someday I will upgrade to a better tow vehicle, but wanted to see how the family feels about camping before that.

Thanks for the reply's!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Remember that the Outbacks' listed weight is dry weight. All of your 'stuff' can add up real fast. Sounds like your Sport Trac and mine were about the same. I had the 4:10 rear also. Of course, locking out the OD will keep it in a lower gear too.

One thing you WILL want to consider is an additional tranny cooler. The tranny on that truck has a history of problems, especially with a flair between 2nd and third gear after the tranny has been overheated. If that problem is not taken care of immediately, you will be looking at a new tranny... And if you see the OD light flashing on that truck, get it in right away, or you will also be looking for a new tranny.

Feeling the stock tranny cooler is ok, but I did a run to southern West Virginia with my Sport Trac, with a ScanGauge hooked up to monitor tranny temps pulling my old trailer. Very quickly in the hills, it got over 220 degrees. When I got back, I had the largest additional cooler that I could find installed by a local tranny shop (around $300 installed, about 10 years ago). I did that same run later in the summer in even warmer temps, and the tranny stayed below 200.

There's a good forum for SportTrac owners that has been around for a long time. Lots of good info there on the tranny problems and towing in general with a SportTrac. Lots of very knowledgeable and helpful people there too! http://www.mysporttrac.com/mysporttrac/

I liked my 2003 SportTrac better than any vehicle I've ever owned. I bought it new and sold it with 170,000 miles on it, and I still see it now and again, so I know it's still on the road. Ford made a big mistake dropping both the SportTrac and the Ranger at about the same time. My F150 is nice, but it's more vehicle than I really need. The 2nd generation SportTracs (after 2007) had a tow rating around 7-8000 lbs, but were only in production for a couple of years, and were never pushed or advertised by Ford.

Have fun with your new rig. I have really grown to like mine more and more as I have used it.


----------

